# Furry Animated Short Films and Music Videos



## Pygmepatl (Dec 3, 2019)

Ever since having seen an increasing number of short films involving anthropomorphic animals, I've wondered just how many of these beautiful pieces of artwork are out there. So I thought, why not make a thread where we can share and enjoy them together.

I'll start with this short film which I've found quite soothing.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 3, 2019)

We've got plenty in these threads!

forums.furaffinity.net: Share your favorite animated shorts here!

forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Short-Film Animations

forums.furaffinity.net: suspiciously furry songs


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 3, 2019)

Ah, thanks for sharing them here! I wonder why didn't they ping them in the sticky threads.


----------



## Nimah (Jan 25, 2020)

I stumble into this : 



T-t-t-t-training montage !


----------



## Rivercoon (Feb 9, 2020)

I am putting together a Fury Film Making panel at Golden State Fur Con by LAX the first weekend in April. Looking for people wanting to join in to talk about their narrative projects.   Need to hear from anyone interested in participating by February 15.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 8, 2020)

How has no one posted Caravan Palace's "Lone Digger"?





EDIT: Google AI is too strong. It autocorrected the D in digger with an N.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 7, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> How has no one posted Caravan Palace's "Lone Digger"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To necro post or not to necro post? It's lone digger! Of course!

Hell yeah. This song is my life. That and Parov Stelar's songs. I should probably start a whole thread to promote him and CP lol


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 11, 2020)




----------

